# Echolottasche "Softcase"



## ThorstenECN (23. Februar 2005)

Hallo,
kennt einer von euch die Echolottasche "Softcase" die es für 99,95 Euro beim Fachversand Stollenwerk gibt? Taugt die was für mein X-135? 
Vielleicht weiß ja auch einer wo man die günstiger bekommen kann  |kopfkrat . "Stollenwerk" ist ja nicht gerade ein "Schnäpchenmarkt"  |supergri


----------



## Nick_A (24. Februar 2005)

*AW: Echolottasche "Softcase"*

Hi Thorsten #h

jupp...Stollenwerk kann manchmal schon wirklich eine Apotheke sein...aber gute Läden sind manchmal auch etwas teurer  :q Daß der Preis absolut übertrieben ist, kann Du u.a. daran sehen, daß er von EUR 99 (bei Einzelbestellung) auf EUR 39 runtergeht, wenn Du gleichzeitig ein Echolot dort bestellst.

Ich habe mir auf dem Norwegentreffen eine Tasche (von Lowrance in "blau") gekauft und dafür nur EUR 9.99 gezahlt...habe selbst das Eagle Seacharter 480DF und das ist praktisch gleichgroß wie Dein 135er. Die Tasche gibt es übrigens in verschiedenen Größen.

Für was brauchst Du denn die Tasche.."nur" zum Transport oder aber muß sie so aussehen wie die Tasche bei Stollenwerk?

Grüßle #h
Robert


----------



## ThorstenECN (24. Februar 2005)

*AW: Echolottasche "Softcase"*

Es sollte so eine Tasche sein in der das Gerät fertig Montiert transportiert werden kann. Also ins Boot stellen Reißverschluss auf, Geber dran, Einschalten und fertig. Aber 99 Euro (200 DM) ist mir zu Teuer. Momentan habe ich das Lot in einem AluKoffer aus dem Baumarkt. Das klappt zwar ganz gut, aber an unserem Hausgewässer haben wir nur ein kleines Ruderboot  und da nimmt der Koffer schon viel Platz weg.


----------



## HD4ever (24. Februar 2005)

*AW: Echolottasche "Softcase"*



			
				Nick_A schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe mir auf dem Norwegentreffen eine Tasche (von Lowrance in "blau") gekauft und dafür nur EUR 9.99 gezahlt...habe selbst das Eagle Seacharter 480DF und das ist praktisch gleichgroß wie Dein 135er. Die Tasche gibt es übrigens in verschiedenen Größen.



bei dem Preis kannst ja wirklich nix verkehrt machen !!!!   #6
wo gibts denn so welche ???   |kopfkrat


----------



## Case (24. Februar 2005)

*AW: Echolottasche "Softcase"*

Angel-Ussat bietet eine Transporttasche an. Hab mir dort ein Echolot mitsamt Tasche gekauft. Echt praktisch. Weiß aber nicht was die einzeln kostet.

Case


----------



## Klausi (1. März 2005)

*AW: Echolottasche "Softcase"*

Es gibt auch diese Tasche noch von einen anderen Anbieter für 69,95 €.


----------

